# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  World Series

## l2elapse

Lets go Rangers! WooT!

----------


## zaggahamma

lookin good for them

----------


## l2elapse

Who do you have winning it all?

----------


## zaggahamma

tbh i cant argue with you now that the philadelphia cy youngers are out of it AGAIN....lmao

texas was close last year i think its their turn

----------


## Livinlean

I think texas will take but am hoping for st.louis... Pujols deserves a championship.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think texas will take but am hoping for st.louis... Pujols deserves a championship.


i agree ....pujols has been a stand up bro for baseball...one of the few giants left

----------


## l2elapse

Wow Tigers got some lucky breaks tonight

----------


## l2elapse

> I think texas will take but am hoping for st.louis... *Pujols deserves a championship*.


he has one..2006

----------


## zaggahamma

we meant....another...lol  :Smilie:

----------


## l2elapse

> we meant....another...lol


no its Rangers' time!

----------


## l2elapse

Well its on, Rangers vs Cardinals..here we go! Go Rangers

----------


## l2elapse

you are really pissing me off Rangers

----------


## zaggahamma

great series

they will bounce back

went from a defensive first two to a slug fest

----------


## l2elapse

i truly feel the Rangers are a better team

----------


## l2elapse

what a series

----------


## zaggahamma

> what a series


agree

wow a shut out

whats more of a bitch slap...battering in 17 runs or whatever or being shut down

wow really...I GOTTA TYPE IN THE VERIFICATION EVERY MF TIME????????????

----------


## l2elapse

> agree
> 
> wow a shut out
> 
> whats more of a bitch slap...battering in 17 runs or whatever or being shut down
> 
> wow really...I GOTTA TYPE IN THE VERIFICATION EVERY MF TIME????????????


i really hope the Rangers can pull it out..i think they got rid of the image verification...i dont have to do it anymore

----------


## zaggahamma

you are soooooo right...i hate doing that on craigslist, etc.

cant wait til 8:00pm tonight....we gonna see a few o dem back handed double plays with andrus and kinsler i'm predictin...lol

----------


## l2elapse

you rooting for the Cards?

----------


## zaggahamma

i like the rangers a bit more it seems...likin the close games better than the last 2

----------


## l2elapse

its game time..lets do this!

----------


## T_Dubp

Not a good start for the Rangers, going to be tough spotting Carpenter two runs..

----------


## zaggahamma

those 2 are now erased

the homer of the knee

wahoooooooooo

----------


## zaggahamma

then they chant napoli napoli napoli....

and he sends the cf back to the track......shewwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## zaggahamma

gets em the next time

napoli ever after

still the 8th bases juiced......

----------


## zaggahamma

cant believe he swung at that....oh well..cannon for an arm

9th inning....do or die red birds

----------


## l2elapse

thats what im talking about rangers!

----------


## l2elapse

what an unbelievable series

----------


## zaggahamma

guess we gotta wait til wednesday

----------


## T_Dubp

Gotta go with the Rangers, too much momentum to overcome for the Cards

----------


## zaggahamma

i want 7 games though

----------


## l2elapse

> i want 7 games though


i sure as hell dont!

----------


## zaggahamma

> i sure as hell dont!


no i reckon not

we will see around 11pm  :Smilie:

----------


## l2elapse

Here we go!

----------


## zaggahamma

yes here we go

and 2 innings and fingernails gone already

if only colby practiced bunting or just said f it and since no respect took a swing or chop ....wasted the first two base runners...hmmmm...maybe even a pinch hitter...hell yeh...there u go

----------


## l2elapse

> yes here we go
> 
> and 2 innings and fingernails gone already
> 
> if only colby practiced bunting or just said f it and since no respect took a swing or chop ....wasted the first two base runners...hmmmm...maybe even a pinch hitter...hell yeh...there u go


im baffled by Ron keeping the bunt on when the 3rd and 1st basemen were maybe 3 feet away from home plate when the ball got hit..ridiculous

----------


## zaggahamma

how is napoli standing let alone walking after turning that foot around 360 degrees

----------


## l2elapse

this game has been very interesting with the errors and miscues

----------


## zaggahamma

yes borderline ridiculous...guess a side we havent seen thus far...

wow ron keeps colby in with bases loaded...

----------


## zaggahamma

now walks in a run to tie the game in the WORLD SERIES...wow..

and a pick off on third..

can this game get any more exciting

----------


## l2elapse

the Rangers are giving this to the Cards..not a single hit outside the infield since the 3rd and its tied..what a fvcking joke

----------


## zaggahamma

their lucky ron pulled orangatun out and holland got em out of the inning...might go down to bottom of ninth tonite maybe xtra

----------


## l2elapse

Thank you beltre and cruz

----------


## zaggahamma

one to right one to left just like that...wrong pitcher larussa...hope i can stay awake for rest

----------


## l2elapse

6 outs to go!

----------


## l2elapse

haha unbelievable..were in doubles defense with 1 strike away and he misjudged the catch for a triple..ridiculous

----------


## l2elapse

josh hamilton first hr of hte series..omg

----------


## zaggahamma

quite the game

so poetic the camera man showing the crowd..the manager(s)...pitchers ...dugout...nail biting....cant throw a strike...then strike someone out ....then what u said....

but now hamilton mighta finished it...

can i get some sleep....

dayam....its dvr'ing ....but it aint da same

----------


## l2elapse

lets see if we can get the 3 outs this time..

----------


## zaggahamma

best game EVER!!!!!

hearts of champions

----------


## l2elapse

sigh

----------


## zaggahamma

u b aight

worse case u gotta game 7

redbirds gotta win tonite

----------


## l2elapse

go fvck yourself cardinals

----------


## zaggahamma

well there u go

now worse case scenario is they lose again tomorrow

wow that was a shot to cf

----------


## l2elapse

2 doubles with 2 outs and 2 strikes each to tie the game and the triple misjudged by Cruz..no that never happens

----------


## T_Dubp

wow what a game! Cards will be tough tomorrow, hopefully napoli and cruz suck it up and get out there

----------


## charcold

The highlight reel is going to look similar to a pee-wee T-ball game. Texas handed that one away, on several aspects IMO. Although it did make for an exciting game.

BTW I was only able to watch the last few innings.

----------


## zaggahamma

> The highlight reel is going to look similar to a pee-wee T-ball game. Texas handed that one away, on several aspects IMO. Although it did make for an exciting game.
> 
> BTW I was only able to watch the last few innings.


i saw errors on both sides and as usual would manage differently but like stated...made for one exciting game

----------


## l2elapse

Last night either drained the Cards or fueled them. Should be an interesting night.

----------


## zaggahamma

yup definitely drained me

got my nap in i should be good for 9 innings

now...wings or pizza

----------


## zaggahamma

well here we go
.
l2eapse? u ready

carpenter? gonna keep the hammer on or 3 times a charm....

gonna be a loud stadium

----------


## zaggahamma

5th inning wow

----------


## zaggahamma

9th inning

motte coming in

can the rangers do it

----------


## T_Dubp

Good job cards, too much momentum to overcome for the rangers. Great year for the wild card winner from the NL. Gotta love this sport, basketball what? lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good job cards, too much momentum to overcome for the rangers. Great year for the wild card winner from the NL. Gotta love this sport, basketball what? lol


exactly no watchable sports for me anyway

felt bad for washington and the rangers...class acts...couple close calls with the strike zone ...according to the fasttrack zone which by the way i always wonder how its generated or is IT also speculative like the strike zone itself...

the series itself was very well umpired i have to mention..i wish that aspect of the game would never play a part

----------


## l2elapse

still steaming...

----------

